# Crappie



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fished in the cold wind and rain Saturday. Probably caught 75 but all but 5 were over 9”. Sunday things turned around and we caught very few small ones. Threw out the jugs while we fished and picked up 7 channels and a blue cat. Ended up with 37 crappie and 8 catfish. Forgot to take a pic until after they were cleaned. Figured you guys would like this pic better anyway!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, that looks like some good white meat right there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dang, that looks like some good white meat right there.




Crappie is so white it makes the channel cat fillets look like something is wrong with them!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine sink full of fine eating. I envy the fun you had.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good work


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention that most of these were caught on minnows 18-24” below corks right in treetops. You had to find a hole in the thick stuff and drop it straight down, then straight back up. Really a lot of fun


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm gonna go down there to bogue chitta and see if they are there too. i let you know.:thumbup:
good mess of crappie.
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If I can get home early enough I have a crappie hole that needs my attention. Bass Pro had their 9 ft crappie rods on sale so I bought one. Should help with position and whatnot.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> If I can get home early enough I have a crappie hole that needs my attention. Bass Pro had their 9 ft crappie rods on sale so I bought one. Should help with position and whatnot.




Caught these with a 9’ but I really needed my 12’ with a strong backbone. Gotta snatch them out before they know what’s happening or they’ll hang you for sure


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i'm gonna go down there to bogue chitta and see if they are there too. i let you know.:thumbup:
> 
> good mess of crappie.
> 
> jack




I’ve give up on that place. It’s a long trip and I can never seem to catch much.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man....your killing me with all these crappie reports !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Man....your killing me with all these crappie reports !




Saturday was tough. Cold windy and it rained just enough to get us damp. After the 7 mile run back My FIL looked at me and said -“ I’m shakin’ like a hound dog tryin’ to pass a peach seed” I bout fell outta the boat!


----------

